# Trailers on the Captain Phillips BD?



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me which trailers are shown on the Captain Phillips Blu-ray? One of them peaked my interest but after returning it to redbox; i cannot remember what it is.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump. Does anyone have this Blu-ray? I don't have it yet otherwise I'd tell you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok I just popped mine in and the previews were of "American Hustle, The Monuments Men, Last Vegas, Inside Llewyn Davis, and The Armstrong Lie"


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Tony!


----------

